

Facebook account disabled because I wasn't confirmed by my high school within 60 days - StStartup
http://jawshy.jaiku.com/presence/5209971
Should a startup bind to these kind of policies?Is this policy required by state laws?
======
steve
That's part of the reason I disabled my account, their absolute insistence
that you identify exactly who you are is a huge privacy problem.

It is because of this that facebook users experience bigger privacy problems
than other sites, regardless of what their publicity tells you.

------
tuukkah
So do we say the Terms of Service suck if they can remove you from your social
network based on what they "believe"?

Or perhaps the people who depend too much on any service (instead of an open
platform) should bear the risk?

~~~
ivankirigin
Finding fault is less important than the user experience. A walled garden that
gets annoying to use is bound to fail.

